# Gericom Notebook Festplattenproblem wie komme ich an die Platte



## hfr (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
bei meinem Gericom 1Supersonic geht im betrieb plötzlich mit einem klacken die Festplatte aus, sie schaltet gleich wieder ein, geht gleich wieder aus, und geht gleich wieder an.... so geht das eine ganze weile. Manchmal läuft sie dann, oder der Computer stürzt ab. Wollte jetzt mal die Platte ausbauen, weiß aber nicht wie ich drankomme. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Ahnung von dem Problem.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Sinac (14. Juni 2004)

Müste unter der Tastatur sitzen soweit ich weiß...


----------

